# Wie lange hält Wärmeleitpaste, wenn sie nicht angebrochen wurde?



## AmdRadeon (13. Juli 2014)

*Wie lange hält Wärmeleitpaste, wenn sie nicht angebrochen wurde?*

Hallo Leute 

Ich wollte bald die Wärmeleitpaste auf meinem Prozessor erneuern. Ich habe hier noch eine ziemlich alte Tube Wärmeleitpaste von Zalman rumliegen (müsste von 2008 sein).
Sie ist noch luftdicht verpackt (also in der Tubenöffnung befindet sich ein Metallplättchen, was ich erstmal aufstechen müsste um die Paste zu nutzen).

Ich weiß, dass Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen spätestens alle paar Jahre erneuert werden sollte, da sie sonst hart wird und nicht mehr richtig die Wärme leitet.
Wie ist das nun bei meiner Zalman-Wärmeleitpaste? Kann ich sie noch ohne Probleme verwenden? Also ausgehärtet ist sie auf keinen Fall.

Was vlt noch wichtig ist:
Drauf steht: Main Material: Zinc Oxide, Thermal Conductivity:1,2W/mk
Damit soll ein Phenom II X4 940 ohne Übertaktung mit 125W TDP gekühlt werden

Was meint ihr?


----------



## keinnick (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie lange hält Wärmeleitpaste, wenn sie nicht angebrochen wurde?*

Wenn die Konsistenz noch ok ist und sie sich gut verstreichen lässt, sollte das kein Problem sein sie noch zu nutzen.


----------



## AmdRadeon (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie lange hält Wärmeleitpaste, wenn sie nicht angebrochen wurde?*

Ok danke


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2014)

Man mus WLP auch nicht alle paar Jahre erneuern. Z.B. Intel hat unter dem IHS der aktuellen CPUs auch WLP. Und die muss auch nicht gelegentlich erneuert werden. Und nebenbei, dass ist bestimmt die aller günstigste WLP, die Intel bekommen konnte, die da unterm IHS ist.


----------



## Cinnayum (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie lange hält Wärmeleitpaste, wenn sie nicht angebrochen wurde?*

Wenn keine Hitze oder Luft daran gelangt, dann ewig.

Wenn sie auf der CPU Höllenqualen erleiden muss, sollte man sie schon nach 1-2 Jahren mal auswechseln.
Meine ist auf der alten CPU quasi zerbröselt. Das Erneuern hat gut 20°C gebracht.


----------



## SirXe (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie lange hält Wärmeleitpaste, wenn sie nicht angebrochen wurde?*

Also Arctic Cooling gibt bei der eigenen MX4 Paste mindesten 8 Jahre nach(!!!) auftragen an, eine verschlossene dürfte nahezu ewig halten!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie lange hält Wärmeleitpaste, wenn sie nicht angebrochen wurde?*

Ich habe auf keiner meiner Tuben ein MHD Aufdruck drauf und meine AC Silver5 ist Steinalt und lässt sich noch gut verarbeiten.


----------



## Seabound (13. Juli 2014)

Ich verwende auch noch Arctic Silber. Die Tube ist bestimmt 9-10 Jahre alt. Man braucht ja nur nen Klecks und das Zeuge hält ewig. Bzw. Ich hab die Tube 3 x verwendet. 1 x als ich meinen Duron eingebaut hab, 1 x als ich den Phenom I eingebaut hab und 1 x beim i7. Die WLPs unter den Kühlern hatte ich zwischendurch nie gewechselt. Der Phenom werkelt bei meiner Frau im Büro mit der ersten WLP. Der Kühler wurde ca. 2008 montiert.


----------



## MepMepWroam (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie lange hält Wärmeleitpaste, wenn sie nicht angebrochen wurde?*

Ich denke solange die WLP nicht direkt der Luft ausgesetzt ist hält die ewig. Ich habe WLP noch nie erneuert, und selbst wenn wird sich das langsam aber sicher in den Temperaturen äußern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wie lange hält Wärmeleitpaste, wenn sie nicht angebrochen wurde?*



AmdRadeon schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch eine ziemlich alte Tube Wärmeleitpaste von Zalman rumliegen (müsste von 2008 sein).
> Sie ist noch luftdicht verpackt (also in der Tubenöffnung befindet sich ein Metallplättchen, was ich erstmal aufstechen müsste um die Paste zu nutzen).
> 
> Ich weiß, dass Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen spätestens alle paar Jahre erneuert werden sollte, da sie sonst hart wird und nicht mehr richtig die Wärme leitet.
> Wie ist das nun bei meiner Zalman-Wärmeleitpaste? Kann ich sie noch ohne Probleme verwenden? Also ausgehärtet ist sie auf keinen Fall.


Es ist wie mit Zahnpasta. die funktioniert auch noch nach dreißig Jahren, solange man sie aus der Tube gedrückt bekommt. Platzt die Tube, war sie zu alt. 

Außerdem würde ich nicht in regelmäßigen Abständen die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern, sondern erst, wenn die Temperatur messbar gestiegen ist. Jedes Demontieren und montieren kann Schäden erzeugen. Man kann auch enen Kult aus etwas machen, ohne das es sichtbare Vorteile bringt.


----------

